

Spectrum valuation and a case for Verizon vs. Sprint - bainsfather
http://brontecapital.blogspot.com/2014/10/spectrum-valuation-and-case-for-verizon.html

======
bainsfather
Some background: the author (John Hempton) is a smallish long-short hedgefund
investor. His main expertise is accountancy and analysing companies' cashflows
- he occasionally contracts experts to advise him on tech or local issues.

I found this article interesting as it shows the value/importance of
technology & physics as seen from 'the other side' (i.e. from the point of
view of investors).

